# Da piangere davvero



## brugola (6 Giugno 2008)

http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/mondo/articoli/articolo416672.shtml

non ho parole.


----------



## brugola (6 Giugno 2008)

ma avete visto che roba?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Giugno 2008)

Non è possibile... allucinante....


----------



## Old blondie (6 Giugno 2008)

mio dio...sto male...
che schifo l'indifferenza della gente...


----------



## brugola (6 Giugno 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> mio dio...sto male...
> che schifo l'indifferenza della gente...


è la cosa che mi fa più paura e più schifo nella gente.
come cazzo si fa a vedere e andare oltre??
non dico intervenire per paura di prenderle perchè il genere umano è spesso vigliacco ma qui si trattava di soccorrere uno a terra

che vomito


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2008)

vedi? é questo che dicevo oggi a buscopan-
Cos'è questa? civiltà? umanità?
e quel bastardo che investe e scappa?
e quelli che gli camminano a fianco senza neanche degnarlo di uno sguardo?
altro che medioevo ragazzi.
Siamo alla frutta-


----------



## Old blondie (6 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è la cosa che mi fa più paura e più schifo nella gente.
> come cazzo si fa a vedere e andare oltre??
> non dico intervenire per paura di prenderle perchè il genere umano è spesso vigliacco ma qui si trattava di soccorrere uno a terra
> 
> che vomito


 
....e chiamare un'ambulanza, impedire che le altre auto rischiassero di investirlo!!
Ma hai visto le auto che passavano a fianco?
E quello che è passato di fianco guardando l'uomo a terra con la stessa no-chalance con cui si guarda un  cartellone pubblicitario per poi proseguire per la sua meta??


...sono shockata...


----------



## brugola (6 Giugno 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> ....e chiamare un'ambulanza, impedire che le altre auto rischiassero di investirlo!!
> Ma hai visto le auto che passavano a fianco?
> E quello che è passato di fianco guardando l'uomo a terra con la stessa no-chalance con cui si guarda un cartellone pubblicitario per poi proseguire per la sua meta??
> 
> ...


una volta ho assistito ad un incidente di due ragazze finite sotto un tram col motorino.
ti giuro che io se vedo una goccia di sangue svengo ma sono corsa, e ho tenuto in grembo la testa della ragazza che aveva un orecchio pieno di sangue che continuava ad uscire.
avevo le gambe che mi  tremavano e piangevo come una fontana ma schizzare da loro è stato istintivo e immediato,
guardando questo filmato mi sono vergognata della miseria umana.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> una volta ho assistito ad un incidente di due ragazze finite sotto un tram col motorino.
> ti giuro che io se vedo una goccia di sangue svengo ma sono corsa, e ho tenuto in grembo la testa della ragazza che aveva un orecchio pieno di sangue che continuava ad uscire.
> avevo le gambe che mi  tremavano e piangevo come una fontana ma schizzare da loro è stato istintivo e immediato,
> guardando questo filmato mi sono vergognata della miseria umana.


anche a me è successo e piango anch'io come se conoscessi l'investito..
una volta ho visto un morto e mi sono dovuta fermare da quanto piangevo

però io piango anche quando vedo un cane o un gatto per strada investiti


----------



## brugola (6 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> però io piango anche quando vedo un cane o un gatto per strada investiti


idem con patatina fritta


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Giugno 2008)

E' successo anche a me... d'istinto mi sono sempre lanciata verso chi stava male e mi arrabbiavo con me stessa per non poter essere d'aiuto.... Credo sia un atteggiamento istintivo... Sono raggelata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2008)

Non me la sono sentita di guardare il filmato.

Però la parabola del "Buon samaritano" non è recente e vorrà ben dire qualcosa...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2008)

Colpa del sistema... soprattutto quello ammericano dove se fai del bene senza l'esito sperato ci sta che ti trovi gli avvocati alla porta


----------



## Old blondie (6 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> una volta ho assistito ad un incidente di due ragazze finite sotto un tram col motorino.
> ti giuro che io se vedo una goccia di sangue svengo ma sono corsa, e ho tenuto in grembo la testa della ragazza che aveva un orecchio pieno di sangue che continuava ad uscire.
> avevo le gambe che mi tremavano e piangevo come una fontana ma schizzare da loro è stato istintivo e immediato,
> guardando questo filmato mi sono vergognata della miseria umana.


Anch'io sto male di fronte a poche gocce di sangue...
ma non ce n'è, mi viene istintivo soccorrere, piuttosto cerco di non guardare il sangue che scorre, ma cerco di fare qualcosa per quella persona.
Ho cercato pure di vincere il senso di nausea che provo davanti al sangue (con lo scopo di essere utile in casi di emergenza) e mi sono iscritta all'Avis. Ora sono un po' meno impressionabile, un po' a funzionato...






Asudem ha detto:


> *però io piango anche quando vedo un cane o un gatto per strada investiti*


Non mi è mai capitato di vedere un morto...ma credo che per me sarebbe lo stesso..anche io piango quando vedo un cane o un gatto che finisce sotto un'auto...sto proprio male...


----------



## Old blondie (6 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Colpa del sistema... soprattutto quello ammericano dove se fai del bene senza l'esito sperato ci sta che ti trovi gli avvocati alla porta


Caspita...eppure certe cose dovrebbero essere istintive...

Non so...ho sentito di persone che istinitivamente si sono buttate a mare per salvare persone (anche sconosciute) che stavano affogando...pur senza essere sicuri di farcela...
l'indifferenza del video mi lascia allibita, mi chiedo come si può arrivare a livelli simili...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Colpa del sistema... soprattutto quello ammericano dove se fai del bene senza l'esito sperato ci sta che ti trovi gli avvocati alla porta



mah..colpa delle merde che stiamo diventando.
piuttosto che avere fastidi ,casini e ritardi faremmo di tutto.
Non dimenticherò mai la litigata che ho fatto con una anni fa quando in metro qui a milano una donna si buttò sotto il treno in arrivo.
sentii 'sta stronza lamentarsi del ritardo.
le mangiai la testa
stesse scene quando in spiaggia uno morì d'infarto due anni fa mi sembra in liguria.
lo coprirono con un asciugamano e bambini e adulti continuarono tranqullamente a giocare e a prenderci il sole vicino.
la miseria umana non ha limiti


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mah..colpa delle merde che stiamo diventando.
> piuttosto che avere fastidi ,casini e ritardi faremmo di tutto.
> Non dimenticherò mai la litigata che ho fatto con una anni fa quando in metro qui a milano una donna si buttò sotto il treno in arrivo.
> sentii 'sta stronza lamentarsi del ritardo.
> ...


 

....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Giugno 2008)

Tempo fa a Londra lavoravo in un grosso department store nei fine settimana... qualcosa tipo la Rinascente ... capito' che una signora scivolo' e cadde... cercai di aiutarla a rialzarsi... per tutta risposta i managers mi presero da parte e mi fecero un cazziatone megagalattico... Mai soccorrere solo chiamare i responsabili... mai chiedere scusa... facendo queste cose e' ammettere una colpa e rischiare una denuncia personale e piu' generale al "negozio"... venni immediatamente spostata in un altro posto e la signora denuncio' il posto... 

Ci rimasi stradimerda e un poco mi cacai anche in mano... in generale m'incazzai parecchio anche con la signora che sporse denuncia perche' puo' capitare di cadere ovunque... 

In situazioni di disgrazie chiamerei sicuramente i soccorsi, l'indifferenza NO... pero' non c'e' limite all'umana miseria a 360 gradi...


----------



## Old lele51 (8 Giugno 2008)

*Il sistema....*

Il sistema legale USA è uno dei più anacronistici del mondo, se un comune passante si ferma e tenta di aiutare viene trattenuto per concorso nel incidente fino a che esaurite le investigazioni pertinenti non viene scagionato, nel caso in questione grazie al filmato si avrebbe capito che il "samaritano" non aveva a che fare con l'incidente, ma passano parecchi giorni e ogni "Americano", sà cosa gli succede... può essere incolpato della morte per negligenza o manipolazione indebita del ferito, e Dio sà cosa ancora. Questo ha permeato nella mente di questo popolo a fa di loro uno dei più menefreghisti al mondo, e brutto ma è così.
Nel paese dove sono vissuto 40 anni, la legge era uguale, chi si fermava ad aiutare era coinvolto nel incidente e ne pagava le conseguenze, specie se il ferito muore e non si arriva a scagionare il samaritano.
Il mondo lo stiamo rovinando proprio con atteggiamenti come questo, ?sarà la fine... come prevedono certe categorìe religiose...?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Giugno 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Il sistema legale USA è uno dei più anacronistici del mondo, se un comune passante si ferma e tenta di aiutare viene trattenuto per concorso nel incidente fino a che esaurite le investigazioni pertinenti non viene scagionato, nel caso in questione grazie al filmato si avrebbe capito che il "samaritano" non aveva a che fare con l'incidente, ma passano parecchi giorni e ogni "Americano", sà cosa gli succede... può essere incolpato della morte per negligenza o manipolazione indebita del ferito, e Dio sà cosa ancora. Questo ha permeato nella mente di questo popolo a fa di loro uno dei più menefreghisti al mondo, e brutto ma è così.
> Nel paese dove sono vissuto 40 anni, la legge era uguale, chi si fermava ad aiutare era coinvolto nel incidente e ne pagava le conseguenze, specie se il ferito muore e non si arriva a scagionare il samaritano.
> Il mondo lo stiamo rovinando proprio con atteggiamenti come questo, ?sarà la fine... come prevedono certe categorìe religiose...?


 
e ti credo che queste persone erano cosi apparentemente noncuranti...


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Il sistema legale USA è uno dei più anacronistici del mondo, se un comune passante si ferma e tenta di aiutare viene trattenuto per concorso nel incidente fino a che esaurite le investigazioni pertinenti non viene scagionato, nel caso in questione grazie al filmato si avrebbe capito che il "samaritano" non aveva a che fare con l'incidente, ma passano parecchi giorni e ogni "Americano", sà cosa gli succede... può essere incolpato della morte per negligenza o manipolazione indebita del ferito, e Dio sà cosa ancora. Questo ha permeato nella mente di questo popolo a fa di loro uno dei più menefreghisti al mondo, e brutto ma è così.
> Nel paese dove sono vissuto 40 anni, la legge era uguale, chi si fermava ad aiutare era coinvolto nel incidente e ne pagava le conseguenze, specie se il ferito muore e non si arriva a scagionare il samaritano.
> Il mondo lo stiamo rovinando proprio con atteggiamenti come questo, ?sarà la fine... come prevedono certe categorìe religiose...?


non dico di muovere il ferito, che puoi fargli dei danni ma telefonare subito al 118 e bloccare le auto intorno non credo implichi grossi casini.
e se fosse pure...non riuscirei a farne a meno lo stesso


----------

